# Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS MKII review



## CxThree (Feb 18, 2010)

A friend of mine just posted his review of this lens.  He is at the olympics and was able to shoot with it for a while.  Sounds great.  MSRP is $2499 so I assume street prices will be around $2000.

I am guessing I will be selling my gen 1 of this lens very soon.  

Ronald R. Martinsen's Photography Blog: First Look: Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II &#8211; Perhaps Canon&#8217;s greatest lens!


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice shots... and I appreciate the fact they're totally unprocessed so there's nothing to distract from the pure results of the lens. I'd like to see a side by side comparison of the current lens and the new one, though.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 18, 2010)

£2800 here in the UK mk1 only £1500 there is no way it is worth £1300 extra


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2010)

Sadly that is my view as well and that MK1 price is a bit high is it not (or is that the canon one of their website?). I would like the features it offers like better IS and a closer minimum focusing distance - plus overall improvements to the glass would be great for me since I use my current one with a teleconverter a lot of the time. 

However at £1300 difference - plus more because my 70-200 would not sell at new price when sold second hand - its just way too much to upgrade to. 

If it were say £2000 it would at least be a more real starting price to consider!


----------



## CxThree (Feb 18, 2010)

Lets wait until we see the street prices.  MSRP is high.  I believe the MK1 was $2000 MSRP when it came out.


----------



## cfusionpm (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there a release date on this? I can't seem to find it on online retailers.

Edit: nm... Canon site says April 2010.  I remember it used to say Feb 2010 =/


----------

